# General > Recipes >  Chicken Chasni

## A_Usher

You will need:

Tumeric
Chilli powder
Mint
Lemon juice
Single Cream
Chopped Onion
Mango Chutney
Chicken breast, chopped or sliced
Tomato Ketchup

Fry chopped oinion, add teaspoon of tumeric and chilli powder.
Add chicken
Stir until brown
Add mango chutney and ketchup, equal quantities (about 200g), plus teaspoon fresh mint and teaspoon lemon juice.
Simmer until chicken cooked, about 15 - 20 minutes
Add cream to taste

You have basic sweet and sour style curry.
This is the Ashoka Restaurant recipe.

----------

